# Connaitre sa consommation DATA sur mac



## gastegon (11 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai le bonheur d'être au Canada et de connaître les fabuleux forfaits avec une limite de consommation Data. N'ayant pas accès à la configuration des comptes sur le site du FAI, je souhaiterai mesurer ma propre consommation data via mon Mac. 

Connaissez-vous un logiciel qui puisse faire celà ? Je parle bien évidemment pas du débit (chose qui est assez développé sur ce forum)

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## gastegon (16 Novembre 2010)

Petit up (on ne sait jamais) merci


----------



## Romaric. (16 Novembre 2010)

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r23738478-HV-Mac-OS-X-widget-pour-la-consommationdata-usage-widget ?


----------

